# Frog Room Pics



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I finished work early today, so the rest of the day is mine to play with frogs. I decided to take some pics of the frog room today. I'm lucky it's a room about 14x20 and it has it's own heat and A/C independant of the rest of the house. I still have lots more room to play with. I still have more tanks sitting here empty ready to build, and I'm thinking about a bakers rack with smaller tanks on it. Enjoy.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

It's a vent orgy! Two pairs in the same film canister. They must have both laid eggs because I pulled 19 out of that film canister the next day.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Random Frog Pics


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Awesome little room and great photos ! You have alot of great looking frogs 

That is a cool photo with the vents! I have thought about removing all the broms from my variabilis viv so they would utilize the film cans more when they start breeding, but man, my viv would be empty without them ha !


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 29, 2010)

nice looking frog room I cant wait till I have more room to expand my collection!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Your room looks great. 

The Bicolors are wicked looking, Rusty!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks guys, I appreciate your comments!!


Here are some more pics


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

More pics!!


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Lookin good buddy! I like the 4-sided viv islands...great idea.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Field. I put that island there because it's under a ceiling fan. Which is nice to have in summer and winter. I figured bakers racks would be too tall and it would probably interfere with the operation of the fan as well as affecting viv temps. It's works pretty nice for now and I still have room for bakers racks in opposite the big black wooden rack.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Sounds like a functional set up (and really cool looking). Height of bakers racks is one thing thats holding me back from using them...may just have to steal your idea and set up a few viv-islands. Keep the pics comin!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Those Auratus are beautiful.
Makes me miss mine alot.

John


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Here ya go John, more El Cope auratus just hanging out.

Ok ya I'm sorry about the diry glass. It's really like a 4 sided background, gives the frog extra security. Plus there has to be micro fauna growing on the algae...yeah that's the ticket!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Getting ready for Frog Day May 12, 2012 in Chicago!!!!

Home | Frog Day 2012 | Chicago, IL


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I think I finally figured out my cheap crappy camera. I got some good shots of some juvi El Cope auratus.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

A pair of cobalt bellies.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Beautiful El Cope's Jon!


----------



## mahji (Mar 11, 2012)

Gorgeous frogs and tanks


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Finally a nice clutch of P. vittatus eggs. This is from a relatively young group. This is probably only their 6th or 7th clutch, previous to this I would get only one maybe two viable eggs per spawn.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Finally got a decent shot of one of the vents. By far the hardest frog I have to photograph. Hence the lack of pics till now.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Finally got a decent shot of one of the vents. By far the hardest frog I have to photograph. Hence the lack of pics till now.


Whats the plant on the left hand side of the first picture?


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

varanoid said:


> Whats the plant on the left hand side of the first picture?


Damn I knew it was only a matter of time before someone asked about a plant. I believe it is a pepperomia, P. glabella I believe.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

varanoid said:


> Whats the plant on the left hand side of the first picture?


Looks like a Pep. serpens growing through a bunch of Pep. orba


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

fieldnstream said:


> Looks like a Pep. serpens growing through a bunch of Pep. orba


Thanks Field.....I tend to forget plant names. There's only so much room in my brain lol.


----------



## mahji (Mar 11, 2012)

I see you like working with the bigger froggies, good job i love your room. U need to make it bigger


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

mahji said:


> I see you like working with the bigger froggies, good job i love your room. U need to make it bigger


Would you be willing to call my girlfriend and tell her that? lol

I'm working on it, it's a good sized room 14x20. I've got more tanks laying around just waiting to be set up. But at the same time I'm redoing flooring and painting other parts of the house. I'll get there. I'm thinking of going to Bakers racks and plastic bins to raise froglets in.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Some tads growing up


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Ooh.. jealous...

Jake


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey Jon, forget all about this thread (those damn jokes!)
How are you making out with the Vittatus eggs?
The cobalt bellie shots are great and so are those Bi colors.
Very nicely done buddy.

John


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey John, thanks for your kind words.
The vittatus eggs are now tads and doing nicely. They had just started breeding for me and that was the first clutch where I had more than just one or two eggs turn out to be fertile. I don't think it was a supplementation issue as they had been getting the Repashy products plus a rotation of others since I got them in April 2011. It think it was just a matter of them being a little more mature.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Jon, do you use any color enhancements?

John


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Jon, do you use any color enhancements?
> 
> John


I do use SuperPig, probably about twice a month. I ususally mix it 50/50 with either the Repashy SuperCal MedD or the SuperVite.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice frogs and tanks... I'm not really an auratus fan, but your el copes are very nice!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

7 healthy P. vittatus tads going from their tad cups into the morph chamber. I've noticed that with this species it seems like the second they pop their front legs out they are ready to come out of the water. They'll haul themselves out of the water, big tail and all, and hide in the leaves and moss in the morph chamber. Other species I've raised don't make landfall till they've absorbed most of their tail. 
I also took some pics of my iso colonies just for fun. 'Cause bugs are fun.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Jon nice looking Vittatus, also nice pictures of the Iso`s. Lately I ve been having just as much fun with my bugs as I am with my frogs. I `ve got like 7 exploding cultures from Jeremy and Doug. These cultures are devouring a mushroom cap daily. My frogs are so danm fat right I`m down to feeding them once a week just to get them supplemented.
Again , good luck with those babies.

John


----------



## RyanD (Jul 18, 2006)

How'd you do the corner supports for the 2x4 rack? Is it pretty study? I was looking at some others and there are a bunch of ways to do the corners. Just google '2x4 joinery' and you get a bunch of different options.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Jon nice looking Vittatus, also nice pictures of the Iso`s. Lately I ve been having just as much fun with my bugs as I am with my frogs. I `ve got like 7 exploding cultures from Jeremy and Doug. These cultures are devouring a mushroom cap daily. My frogs are so danm fat right I`m down to feeding them once a week just to get them supplemented.
> Again , good luck with those babies.
> 
> John


John, Thanks buddy! My bugs are really just starting to come back after not producing as well in the winter. Just in time to seed some new vivs. I've started experimenting with feeding some of the Repashy Bug Burger to the isos. We'll see how that goes. 



RyanD said:


> How'd you do the corner supports for the 2x4 rack? Is it pretty study? I was looking at some others and there are a bunch of ways to do the corners. Just google '2x4 joinery' and you get a bunch of different options.


Ryan, I'll take some pics of the corners so you can see. I friend of mine built this rack, and it's really sturdy!.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Great thread Jon! Love the viv island! Also, I love the way the sides of the vivs are painted too! Great idea! Those vitts look amazing! By the time those tails are resorbed they will have some FAT bellies! Keep the updates and pics coming!

JBear


----------



## claymore (Feb 24, 2010)

Looking good Rusty, looking forward to meeting you this weekend at Frog day!


----------



## Ivan M (Apr 11, 2012)

Sweet frog room, cant wait to get my first group of frogs, working on my 40 gallon breeder and then an empty 55 someone gave me. Your frogs look GREAT!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the kind words, I really do. 

It seems like every day I've got a few tads coming out of the water. This is the product of a busy breeding season this past winter. Here's a couple more tads moving to the morph chamber. These are Bahkuis, and Powder Blue tinc tads.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

A couple of new pics. First, as I was catching frogs for Frog Day 2012 tomorrow, I discovered this male cobalt with two tads on his back. Someone's getting a bonus buy. Second pic is just all the frogs I'm bringing tomorrow all packed up.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Here's my only purchase from Frog Day 2012. A probable pair of yellow galacts. Currently they are in a QT container, in a SEPERATE room from the rest of the frogs. Gonna send the ranavirus swab out in the next couple of days and fecals later this week or early next.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Lookin good Jon! They are in good hands...now fatten them up and get em makin babies! Put me down first on the waitlist


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Field. Yeah the one is a bit skinny, but pizza and beer has fattened me up I'm sure it will work for them too. I hope we can trade some yellow and orange galacts in the next year or so!!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Jon, those Galacts are beautiful. I had a pair about 3 years ago. The male died and I ended up selling the female.
Good luck with them buddy.

John


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks John, they are really pretty. I've never worked with Adelphobates before so this will be an experience.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I got some new frogs!!! Woo Hoo!!!
I just completed a trade with Field Smith. I got 2 nice fat probable female D. leucomelas. I already have a 3.1 group, so this should eventually shake some things up and I should get some eggs from someone in this group. 
I also received a group of 0.0.8 E. anthonyi Santa Isabel. I'll let you all know when I have baby S.I. coming out of my ears. Everyone looks good, I'm excited. Here are some pics of everyone in their QT containers.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

The leucomelas look like they have superhero masks


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

jacobi said:


> The leucomelas look like they have superhero masks


"Justice League" line? lol
I hope they have the super froggy power of mating with one of my 3 males.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> I also received a group of 0.0.8 E. anthonyi Santa Isabel.


Hey bubba, make that 1.0.7...I may be a lil spacey, but I watched that joker calling!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Time for an update. Some pics of my big beefy female leuc next to her lil GA cousins. 
Also some pics of vittatus froglets, really pretty little vittatus froglets. They are about 1 month oow, looking good. I love the blue that extends from their forearms all the way up to underneath their chins.


----------



## dartfrog1 (Jun 19, 2012)

love ur frog room


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

fieldnstream said:


> Hey bubba, make that 1.0.7...I may be a lil spacey, but I watched that joker calling!


Thinking about moving their viv into my bedroom and just using them as my alarm clock. I hear them starting at about 6-6:30 every morning, two males having a calling battle.


----------



## Iwillfinish (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm looking into lighting options, and I like the look of the hoods on your tanks, if I may ask, what type are they, and what bulbs do you use?


----------



## chipcount (Aug 27, 2010)

cool frog room


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Iwillfinish said:


> I'm looking into lighting options, and I like the look of the hoods on your tanks, if I may ask, what type are they, and what bulbs do you use?


Most of my lights are just Exo-Terra hoods, or just plain old aquarium fixtures.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

What?!...I thought Prometheus stood in your frogroom and illuminated all the vivs with the glorious light of the gods...

Side note: Have I ever mentioned that I'm way jealous of your setup? One day when I'm a grownup I'm gonna have an office just like yours!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Dude, it's Apollo who brings the sun right into my frog room. 
Wait you're jealous of me? That's a first. If you ever get up here to Chicago you have a standing invitation my friend.


----------



## Iwillfinish (Jun 8, 2012)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Most of my lights are just Exo-Terra hoods, or just plain old aquarium fixtures.


Have you had any experience with aqueon brand hoods? I have a hood from them with a t8 full spectrum bulb and I can't seem to find a unanimous take on its effectively. Any thoughts?


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't have any personal experience with Aqueon brand hoods. I think all the ones I have are All Glass brand. I believe Aqueon is a PetSmart brand. As long as it has a good ballast and decent reflector it should work fine. The old aquarium strip lights aren't high tech, but they get the job done.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Here is a male cobalt I caught transporting some tads


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Beautiful leg coloration and pattern! Lovely!

JBear



Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Here is a male cobalt I caught transporting some tads


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks JBear, I really blew it with the flash though, it totally washed his colors out. But without the flash, black tads on the black spots are hard to see. Ya win some ya lose some I guess.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I call this "Sermon on the coco hut"


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Rusty that's an awesome picture! Dendroboard needs a caption competition!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Jake, I love how the two frogs seem to be looking at and listening to the other on the coco hut, too funny.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

The one in the upper right doesn't seem to interested in the speech. I bet he/she came for the free drinks


----------



## daemonfly (Dec 6, 2006)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> I don't have any personal experience with Aqueon brand hoods. I think all the ones I have are All Glass brand. I believe Aqueon is a PetSmart brand. As long as it has a good ballast and decent reflector it should work fine. The old aquarium strip lights aren't high tech, but they get the job done.


FYI - All-Glass is now known as Aqueon.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks daemonfly, I appreciate the info. That just shows how old some of those fixtures are lol.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> I call this "Sermon on the coco hut"


And the High Priest Ranavitae proclaimed to the gathered, golden masses "In my dreams I have seen the promised land...a land of deep leaf litter, a coco hut for every family, and ever-flowing fonts of the manna we know as melanos." Upon hearing this proclamation, the the golden horde journeyed through the desert until finally arriving at a place known to the locals as "Chitown", they deemed it good, and went about their business, laying clutches, vocalizing vociferously, and doing such things as were proper for frogs of their stature........


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

LMAO!!! you are on a roll today Field. That really cracked me up!!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Random baby cobalt pics


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Dude....I don't know how I'm gonna do it, but I'm gonna have to find room for a pair of those cobalts! That is if you haven't totally sold out of them by the time my racks finished.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

No problem I've got plenty. How many do you want 10? 15? Gotcha covered.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

My pair of Bahkuis "just missed" making it into the coco hut lol.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Congrads! I just saw another members Bahkuis...beautiful frogs! Another one on my wish list.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Chris, I didn't see your post till today sorry buddy. They've just started to lay again the last couple of weeks. 


Here's a little update. I made a little communal tad tank. It's a 20 gal long. Currently running just a little Exo-Terra pump. I'd like to go get an small internal filter or an particular style of old school sponge filter that I can't seem to find. So far the plants and small but regular water changes seem to be working nicely. This a more "organic" approach to communal tads. The only inhabitants thus far are 3 P. vittattus tads which are growing huge fast! I plan on trying more but 3 was a good experiment. Substrate is aquarium gravel, which of course makes it nice and difficult to spot small tads. Plants include anubias, java fern, java moss, duckweed, foxtail, cryptocoryne wendtii, aponogeton, and a little water liilly for fun. Lighting is 2 26 watt 6500K CFL's. Currently there is 7 1/2 gallons of water in the tank. That gives it a water depth of 5 inches. I have tape on the sides with graduated measurements in one gallon increments down to 4 1/2 gallons. When I drop the water level to 4 1/2 gallons the water depth drops to 3 inches and it exposes the rock and condenses the floating plants and creates multiple crawl out areas. As far as the water, it's a 50/50 mix of aged tap water and spring water. I ad a few pieces of Indian Almond leaf every week for the tads to graze on. Other than that I only feed the tads once a week and only a minimal amount.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

That is a pretty interesting idea. I bet that rock makes it very difficult to see tads at times, but I wonder how much of a difference it makes doing community raising vs individual cups...very cool though. Are vittattus tad cannibalistic?


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah it is hard to see the tads when they're small, not the best of choices. 
Not all tads can be raised like this. Phyllobates, Epipedobates, Ameerega all can.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Yeah it is hard to see the tads when they're small, not the best of choices.
> Not all tads can be raised like this. Phyllobates, Epipedobates, Ameerega all can.


Ah, ok! I knew some tinc tads are cannibalistic when in groups, was not sure about the others. I am informed now!  I'd be interested to see if they pop out bigger than individually raised ones...cool little experiment


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey everyone. It's been a crazy week here at the frog ranch. The power went out last Tuesday for 4 hours, then again on Thursday for 3 hours. No storms, high wind, no reason for it to go out at all. I woke up Sunday morning to see that a watermain had burst underneath my driveway, no water for 6 hours or so. I opened the front door yesterday to bring in the mail and noticed the watermain had burst again, this time underneath my lawn, 25 feet away from where it had burst on Sunday. WTF is going on? lol
The only redeeming thing about this past week is the MUCH cooloer temps we've been experiencing. Apparently the frogs love it though. I've gotten new clutches of eggs from the Bahkuis, Azureus, Cobalts, Vittatus, and Bicolors. Thanks to David (Pacblu202) for coming over and picking up some frogs on Sunday.

I want to give a public thank you to a great frogger, and one of my bestest buddies Field Smith. With the help of Glass Box Tropicals, Field sent me a wonderful box of plants yesterday. I recieved 15 plants, a nice mix of Pepperomia, Pilea, a few Begonias, and a nice Crissus discolor. These plants where a bit of a surprise and timed perfectly as I'm starting a new build next week. Now I have two little plant grow out tanks set up and chock full of plants so everything should be ready to go when I'm done with the build. Thanks again Field, you're the best!!!!

Alright I've gotta get moving....shipping out frogs tonight!!! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey Jon,
Sorry to hear about all your chaos lately! Congrads on all the new plants...was it your birthday or just felt like it? Lol. Another congrads on all your new clutches!
What do you have planned for your next build? Size and inhabitants?

Field has been very helpful to me on some posts(Thanks Field)! Mike from Glass Box was great with his help on plants! And, of course, it was nice meeting you at FrogDay and all your help!

I can't wait to get started on another build! 6 months for the next build is entirely too long to wait! Then I can get advice from Field, plants from Mike, and frogs from you! Lmao!

-Chris


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Chris, sounds like a good plan!!!

It sure felt like my birthday. I'm not the best with viv plants. I can grow 'em, I'm just horrible with plant names, I love that these plants came with name tags!! It's silly that I get excited over that yet it's true. 

The viv I'm building is an old 55 gal aquarium. It's already drilled for drainage and I have the FB in, so it's really a matter of doing the background and substrate. I'm just gonna do a simple GS and Cork Bark BG, smash some peat/coco into it. I may add a few plant baskets in the BG. Not too complicated, as long as it looks nice. I'm not totally sure what I'm gonna put in there. It will probably come down to having a group of E. anthonyi Rio Saladillio or some A. galactonotus yellow.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Got some new frogs yesterday!!!!!! Here's a group of 2.1.4 E. anthonyi Rio Saladillio. Thanks Tom and Greg!!!


----------



## claymore (Feb 24, 2010)

I can't wait to see the upcoming build! Mike (glass box) has some of the best plants, and he has awesome customer service!

And good luck with anthonyi Rio Saladillio! These have been catching my eye as of late.
If you ever want any Imitators or Vanzos just let me know.


----------



## Tolan (Nov 17, 2011)

Beautiful frogs! I can't tell from the picture; are they brown or maroon? Either way they're stunning.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Tolan said:


> Beautiful frogs! I can't tell from the picture; are they brown or maroon? Either way they're stunning.


They are a deep rusty/brown maroon. More red/maroon in them than brown. I guess that's a good description lol.


----------



## Jeff69 (Nov 30, 2009)

I wish I had time to get my room that clean so I could post Pics. My room is always such a mess. Nice pics 

Jeff


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Awesome new frogs! I love the blue stripes that contrasts their red/maroon body. Very neat!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Love the new addition to your frog collection! I'm still liking your Bakhuis! How's your 55 coming along?


----------



## mallorymccarroll (Jun 13, 2012)

This is amazing!! I would love to have something like this to expand the collection. Keep the pictures coming 

Mallory


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

kitcolebay said:


> Love the new addition to your frog collection! I'm still liking your Bakhuis! How's your 55 coming along?


Good thing you like the Bakhuis, I've got a bunch of tads in the water.
The 55??? Eh....temporary delay...waiting on cork bark to arrive so I can do the background  I'll post some pics of what I have done. Just drilled for a drain, FB and I added some ventilation to the glass top. 



mallorymccarroll said:


> This is amazing!! I would love to have something like this to expand the collection. Keep the pictures coming
> 
> Mallory


Thanks Mallory, I'll do my best to keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

OK here's just a few pics of the 55 I started on. Pretty self explanatory. I drilled and installed the drain using Pumilo's method as found here http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/76581-pumilos-75-corner-viv.html Drain is complete, FB is complete and some ventilation holes completed. Geez....I haven't worked on this tank in a couple months...that's bad..need to get it done soon!!


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


>


Just call her Bertha. I wasn't kidding when I told you she was stinkin fat! haha

Hopefully your SIs will spur on some calling battles and you'll get some action from them real quick...


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Update!!! Here's the 55 gal tank I've been working on. FTS, Left and right sides.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I also decided at the last minute to redo another viv I've already had set up. It is a bit of an unusual tank. It has the same footprint as a 29 gal but it is 5 inches taller, I believe that puts it in the 35 gal. range. It's a cool little tank though. I added some little pieces of coco panel to this. It's just an experiment and we'll see how it works.

More updates to come once the peat dries and you can actually see something.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Looking damn good! Looking forward to seeing to seeing them finished. I like the cork panels and planter cups. Gonna look great with plants!

-Chris


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

making me really want a 55 now...


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Tom, get two 55's....their small lol. 


Here's what I did yesterday while listening to Da Bearssss game. It turned out pretty good. Sure there are still some spots to be touched up. I used a little 1" paint brush to "paint" the glue on. It seemed to work very well and I'll be using that method from now on.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice! Looks like that cork order was worth waiting for


----------



## KeithS (May 27, 2008)

looks good Jon, I can't wait to see it planted.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

fieldnstream said:


> Nice! Looks like that cork order was worth waiting for


Thanks buddy, I appreciate your input. It was your idea to go with the peat for the BG.



KeithS said:


> looks good Jon, I can't wait to see it planted.


Thanks Keith, hey you're practically a neighbor. I grew up in Monee and I'm kinda familiar with Manhattan. That town has sure grown in the last few years.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Keeps getting better!


----------



## soulis (Sep 7, 2012)

pretty cool... whole room just for frogs.. must be nice lol


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

soulis said:


> pretty cool... whole room just for frogs.. must be nice lol


I must be honest, it does not suck at all.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

holy cork bark!! looks good Jon!!


----------



## KeithS (May 27, 2008)

Yes we are close. I sent you a P.m. a couple of weeks ago. Were you ever involved with the Greater Chicago Cichlid Ass?


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I know who you are!!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I got my order of broms in today!!!!!
Neo. Marble Throat
Neo. Ampullacea "Tigrina"
Neo. Fireball

The background on the 55 is done and here's a pic of the tank as it sits now.
Lunch time!!!


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

that 55 is lookin' good!!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks Brian, I figured I'll fill that tank with the frogs you and Chris are gonna buy me for my birthday lol.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice Jon, very nice. I really like the cork work. Those Broms and plants will make that look awesome. Any idea whats going in there? I`m thinking my Orange Terribilis`s would do pretty good in there.
Just send the tank over when you`re through.

John


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah John your orange terribillis would really pop against that dark background...when are you shipping them out??


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Yeah John your orange terribillis would really pop against that dark background...when are you shipping them out??


When the White Sox win the World Series!!!!!

John


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> When the White Sox win the World Series!!!!!
> 
> John


Ouch! Sorry Jon! That's a LONG wait!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Jon`s a big boy, he can take it.

*Edit- I better shut my big mouth. The White Sox are still in it.

John


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Jon`s a big boy, he can take it.
> 
> *Edit- I better shut my big mouth. The White Sox are still in it.
> 
> John


Oh you mean the 1st place White Sox!!??


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I should have gotten more done on this tank today since Da Bearsss didn't play. The substrate is in. Pretty typical ABG mix, well that's how it starts out anyway. I always experiment a little bit. 
I put some cork bark on the bottom of the tank. These will serve as nice subterranean, dark, humid retreats for the frogs should they want to use them.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok....here it is. I'm not totally done with planting the ground. I want to let it grow in a bit and then see where I'm at. But it probably good use some more plants. If you want a list of plants I could come up with one.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks good! Gotta love the excitement of a new setup! Looking forward to seeing some happy a$$ frogs hopping around in there!


----------



## KeithS (May 27, 2008)

Looks Good Jon. Just needs some time to grow in.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Just some random pics of tads and eggs. But I did catch this little vittatus coming out of the water in the communal tad tank and sitting on a lilly pad. Yep it's the classic frog on a lilly pad pic...with a twist.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Just some random pics of tads and eggs. But I did catch this little vittatus coming out of the water in the communal tad tank and sitting on a lilly pad. Yep it's the classic frog on a lilly pad pic...with a twist.


That is the coolest pic.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

the frog on the lilly pad is awesome! I love it!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry the pics are so blurry, I just saw him sitting there and grabbed the camera quickly before he jumped off. If you look closely you can still see he has a tail.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Too cool Jon!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

My new additions from the NARBC show.... 5 Nicauragan Green and Black Auratus.


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

Awesome! What tank?


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow Jon! Those are freakin beautiful. Auratus were going to be my next and final frogs but I couldn`t pass on the Orange Terribilis I got instead. 
Best of luck with them buddy. Very Nice.

John


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Gocubs said:


> Awesome! What tank?


Joe I think they are gonna go in the 30-32 gallon tank, the one below the E. anthonyi Santa Isabel. I think I'm gonna save the 55 for the Yellow galacts I'll be getting. 




Enlightened Rogue said:


> Wow Jon! Those are freakin beautiful. Auratus were going to be my next and final frogs but I couldn`t pass on the Orange Terribilis I got instead.
> Best of luck with them buddy. Very Nice.
> 
> John


John, the pics tured out crappy, they are green not bluish as they appear in the photos. I had a choice between the Nicaraguan and Costa Rican auratus and went with the Nics because Chris (kitcolybay) picked up some C.R. so when we get them to breed we can just swap froglets. But both are somewhat uncommon in the hobby.


----------



## claymore (Feb 24, 2010)

Thats Awesome John!

Too bad I couldn't make it there today, we could have hung out!

I so wish I could have picked some frogs at the show, but I reached my Frog Budget about a month ago... I picked up a group of 4 Juvenal Baja Huallaga Imitators


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Beautiful frogs Jon...I know that you know that I know!

I love the collection and your frog room! Great seeing your setup and "talking shop" with you! Had a great time and a great day! Looking forward to next time! (You know, when we trade these beautiful babies!)

Thanks again for the frog-sittin'!

-Chris


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

claymore said:


> Thats Awesome John!
> 
> Too bad I couldn't make it there today, we could have hung out!
> 
> I so wish I could have picked some frogs at the show, but I reached my Frog Budget about a month ago... I picked up a group of 4 Juvenal Baja Huallaga Imitators


Hey Clay, anytime you wanna come hang out at the frog ranch let me know.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Random pics....an E. anthonyi Rio Saladillio and another vittatus morphlet sitting on a lilly pad. That never fails to crack me up when I see it.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

A big shout out and thank you to Gocubs, my neighbor and bud who is frog sitting when I go to FL for the next week. Thank you sir, you're a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes...I'm moving to sunny, warm Florida!!! Enough of this crappy cold weather and my favorite four letter word....SNOW!!!!
I'm really happy and I wanted to share this with you, cause you're all family.
This has nothing to do with frogs, except I'm moving to be with my asst. frog keeper lol. She's wonderful and I've never been happier.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Congrads Jon! We welcome you're new assistant frog keeper and wish you the best of luck! Enjoy that warmer weather!

-Chris


----------



## KeithS (May 27, 2008)

You Lucky Dog ! I can't wait to get out of this State! Looks like you made it Jon.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Yes...I'm moving to sunny, warm Florida!!! Enough of this crappy cold weather and my favorite four letter word....SNOW!!!!
> I'm really happy and I wanted to share this with you, cause you're all family.
> This has nothing to do with frogs, except I'm moving to be with my asst. frog keeper lol. She's wonderful and I've never been happier.


Congrads!! 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Congratulations! I wish I could move away from winter too!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I just have to go to Florida and talk some sense in to her before it`s too late.

Best of luck buddy and don`t forget that White Sox cap!!!

John


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Best of luck buddy and don`t forget that White Sox cap!!!


Lol...the bottom of the ocean would be a good place for it! Wait...marine pollutant! 

Might want to get ya a Cubs hat before leaving Chicago so you can make a good first impression in Florida! 

-Chris


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

You're right Chris I do need a Cubs hat......that I'll burn on the day they're out of the playoff hunt. Usually sometime in mid-May.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Random Frog Pics


Are those French Guyana tincs? I'm so jealous! Have you got any eggs from them?


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Phyllobates azureus said:


> Are those French Guyana tincs? I'm so jealous! Have you got any eggs from them?


The tincs I have in that set of pictures are Inferalanis, Bahkuis, Cobalts and Powder Blue.


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Jon,your going somewhere luvverly and warm,yet all the talk is of white sox and hats,has the cultural divide taken hold or what?

I'll stop being silly and just say this kiddo,which i mean ya know the real genuine stuff

Jon have a fabulous time, may your dreams be good your frogs well and your times with your lady beyond wonderful,
best 
Me and Shaz


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Well everyone I'm shoving off for warmer weather on Thursday of this week. I want to thank all of you for your very kind and warm wishes. You froggers rock!!! I'll post some new pics of the frog room once everything is all settled in. 
Thanks to everyone that came over in the last couple of weeks to buy some frogs and hang out with me. I had a blast with all of you, Dillon, Lindsey, Kelly, Keith. Thank you all. 
I probably won't be on much till I get settled in, so till we see each other next, Happy Holidays and be safe everyone!!!!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Sorry to see you leave the midwest! It's been great getting to know ya! Looking forward to seeing your future success with new beginnings! A new love, new frog room, and a new beginning! Very exciting! Best wishes! Have a great holiday and a VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR Jon!
Hope to see ya briefly on your journey south! Drive safe!

Your friend, Chris


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> My pair of Bahkuis "just missed" making it into the coco hut lol.


Man If I had a dollar for every time that happened :roll:


I'm really liking the community tad rearing tank! I'm going to have to try this when I start getting breeding from my vittata and bassleri.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

kitcolebay said:


> Sorry to see you leave the midwest! It's been great getting to know ya! Looking forward to seeing your future success with new beginnings! A new love, new frog room, and a new beginning! Very exciting! Best wishes! Have a great holiday and a VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR Jon!
> Hope to see ya briefly on your journey south! Drive safe!
> 
> Your friend, Chris


Yeah I hope you're off that day!!! 



thedude said:


> Man If I had a dollar for every time that happened :roll:
> 
> 
> I'm really liking the community tad rearing tank! I'm going to have to try this when I start getting breeding from my vittata and bassleri.


Adam, it's working out quite well for me. Much easier than tad cups and of course they morph out one at a time as opposed to all at once.


----------



## TheFabricator (Dec 8, 2012)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> It's a vent orgy! Two pairs in the same film canister. They must have both laid eggs because I pulled 19 out of that film canister the next day.


what are the film canisters used for?


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

TheFabricator said:


> what are the film canisters used for?


Thumbnails, breed and raise their tadpoles in the film canisters.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey all!!!! I'm here in FL!!! I moved 20 vivs 1200 miles to Florida with no cracked glass!!!! I'm amazed!!! Thanks to Dustin for helping me unload the moving truck today!!!!


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Congrats Rusty. Hope you and your frogs settle in fine.
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I neglected to give a big thank you to GoCubs for helping me load all the tanks on to the moving truck. It was quite a task.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Congrads Jon! Very glad to hear that you and the vivs made safely! I know several people that are very happy you made a couple stops along the way!

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

Any time bud. The pleasure was all mine! And those bakhuis are doing great!


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome to FL! 




Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Hey all!!!! I'm here in FL!!! I moved 20 vivs 1200 miles to Florida with no cracked glass!!!! I'm amazed!!! Thanks to Dustin for helping me unload the moving truck today!!!!


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Glad ya made it safely bubba!...can't wait to come down to check out the new frog room (oh yeah, and hit the beach I guess)


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

It was a good time unloading. Those stairs can bite me though, my calves hurt so bad today Jon. I look forward to coming over to see the frogs in their vivs.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

I know where I'm going on vacation next year  Glad you made it safe and sound.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I wanted to upload some new photos but I have to resize them first. All the frogs have settled in nicely, actively calling and breeding. 
Yesterday I was teaching Susi how to care for tadpoles, how to prepare water for them, sucking them out with a turkey baster and feeding them. She is really an amazing lil frogger. Well on her way and I'm so proud of her.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I wanted to upload some new photos but I have to resize them first. All the frogs have settled in nicely, actively calling and breeding. 
Yesterday I was teaching Susi how to care for tadpoles, how to prepare water for them, sucking them out with a turkey baster and feeding them. She is really an amazing lil frogger. Well on her way and I'm so proud of her.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Right on Susi! Send her my way Jon, I could use some help too


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Finally some pictures of the new frog room!!! Everything is going great here. I've been teaching my g/f how to feed the frogs and tads and how to make ff cultures. This week we pulled about 50 eggs, so apparently the frogs have made themselves at home in FL.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Just a couple more weak pics


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks good Jon! Glad to see everything up and running!

That Florida weather got them breeding yet?

-Chris


----------



## FrogFever (Aug 12, 2011)

Toilet paper tubes in the bean beetles container... Genius. Thanks!


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Man, I just moved from Southern California (where the weather is always perfect) to Wyoming (where the weather is rarely perfect). It almost seems like we switched places, except Los Angeles is usually very dry (and FL is usually not, I hear).


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

Glad to see everything came back together!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

kitcolebay said:


> Looks good Jon! Glad to see everything up and running!
> 
> That Florida weather got them breeding yet?
> 
> -Chris


Oh heck yes Chris, just pulled 50 eggs on Monday!!


Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Gocubs said:


> Glad to see everything came back together!


Everything went back together great!! No casualties with viv's or anything. Superb packing job buddy!!!


Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Oh heck yes Chris, just pulled 50 eggs on Monday!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


50 eggs! I'm wondering if it's the weather or if you and Susan are having an influence! Lmao!

-Chris


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

kitcolebay said:


> 50 eggs! I'm wondering if it's the weather or if you and Susan are having an influence! Lmao!
> 
> -Chris


Oh come on! Not in the frog room Jon!!! hahaha

But nice to hear about all the success already!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

kitcolebay said:


> 50 eggs! I'm wondering if it's the weather or if you and Susan are having an influence! Lmao!
> 
> -Chris


Those pictures are on a different website lol


Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

really nice frog room!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

frog dude said:


> really nice frog room!


Thanks Josiah,
It took a while to build my collection and I was worried about moving them but everything turned out fine. 


Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I do find it really cool how you moved all those frogs and supplies as far as you did. I had enough trouble moving 4 frogs and 6 tadpoles from CA to WY, never mind a whole frog room.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Josiah,
It wasn't easy but I had some help from some good frogger friends. I moved 23 vivs, 50+ adult frogs, 20 something juvis and about 30 or so tads. Plus I delivered some frogs and tads to people along the way. I can't say that I would ever do a cross country move again, though I'm glad I did it for the experience of it all. Plus....the girl waiting for me at the other end is SOOOO worth it.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Lookin good bubba! Glad ya are all settled in...I think there's room for at least 10 more vivs in there...


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Some updated pics of some frogs and such.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Racks for tads and froglets


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you to those of you who are following us on FB!!! To those of you who don't know, we have started a new business venture. We are proud to bring you A House of Frogs. We are a registered corporation in the state of FL. The website will be finished soon and we already have a lot of froglets to ship out and more on the way. We're starting out small, offering froglets, a complete line of Repashy supplements, and some really nice broms, tillandsia, and orchids, grown right here in SW FL. Please visit us on FB and Twitter and we'll announce when the website is fully up and running.


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

That rack of tadpoles is awesome!

You should post your facebook page and twitter if you want us to follow!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Glad the move went well for you Jon and looking forward to the website!

Cheers!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

easternversant said:


> That rack of tadpoles is awesome!
> 
> You should post your facebook page and twitter if you want us to follow!


Great idea!! LOL
On FB we are at A House of Frogs and Twitter @ AHouseOfFrogs


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

frogfreak said:


> Glad the move went well for you Jon and looking forward to the website!
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks Glenn!! Everything has been going great and all the frogs are doing very well. I couldn't do this at all without the help of my lovely fiance' who has really been a big help feeding tads and frogs and making cultures and she even cleans out the old culture cups. What a horrible, stinky, job that is, but she does it without missing a beat.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm really excited because I've got new frogs arriving on Tuesday!!!! Stay tuned for pics!!


----------



## joneill809 (Feb 25, 2012)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Thanks Glenn!! Everything has been going great and all the frogs are doing very well. I couldn't do this at all without the help of my lovely fiance' who has really been a big help feeding tads and frogs and making cultures and she even cleans out the old culture cups. What a horrible, stinky, job that is, but she does it without missing a beat.


Glad you found someone that enjoys your addiction ... er ... passion with you . Congratulations and good luck! Looking forward to the website.


----------



## Mike1980 (Apr 10, 2013)

Good luck. Your tad rack is awsome!


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

Jon the room and frogs look great.


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

Looks like you are settling in good Jon. The setup is looking good! All of my little one's from you are doing great. 

Oh and I have your FB page a like


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Racks for tads and froglets


The middle tubs on your froglet racks will get pressed in. Something to be cautious of. I did the same thing for a plant rack. Those tubs dried out fairly easily. The end ones worked good. I ended up using clear packing tape to trap the humidity on the middle tubs. Not sure if I would do that for froglets though.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks great Jon! It was nice catching up with ya a little the other day. Very happy for you and Mermie and wishing you the very best!

-Chris


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey Jon, best of luck buddy. Hope your business is a smash. I know hard you worked your ass off getting this done. You`re a great guy and you deserve the best.
Keep us posted.

John


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

mydumname said:


> The middle tubs on your froglet racks will get pressed in. Something to be cautious of. I did the same thing for a plant rack. Those tubs dried out fairly easily. The end ones worked good. I ended up using clear packing tape to trap the humidity on the middle tubs. Not sure if I would do that for froglets though.


I've already thought about that potential problem. I solved it by placing all the middle bins on cut pieces of 2x4's so they are raised up to a height where the bins on the sides aren't pressing against the middle ones. 
Thanks for bringing that up though. That's one of the things that makes this hobby great, so many good minds thinking in many different directions. Virtually no problem goes unsolved. 


Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Hey Jon, best of luck buddy. Hope your business is a smash. I know hard you worked your ass off getting this done. You`re a great guy and you deserve the best.
> Keep us posted.
> 
> John


Thanks John. Things are going very well so far. 


Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

New frogs are here!!! Photos in just a little bit!!


Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Pics, or it didn't happen!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

IEatBugs said:


> Pics, or it didn't happen!


Working on it smartass lol


Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

c'mon Jon,I need to see your new frogs 

Buddy,grats on the move and your new room,ain't it the best having someone to share it with as nuts as us about frogs.It makes the whole thing even more enthralling.Don't tell anyone ,but I have had to install a chair so Shaz can see in some of the vivs here,even vertically challenged froggers are useful though,she's a demon with the ff.
Mate the crux of this post is to wish you the absolute best with your new venture, go for it mate.I'll second the post that said you really do deserve to succeed
best 

Stu


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

The anticipation is killing me!!!!


----------



## memphisdank (May 3, 2013)

Man that's great! One day !!!!!!!


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm with Brian.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

New Ameerega bassleri chrome!!!


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Awesome frogs Jon, I look forward to coming over and checking them out in person.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

IEatBugs said:


> Awesome frogs Jon, I look forward to coming over and checking them out in person.


Pictures don't do them justice. I think they glow in the dark.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

They are pretty bright in person. Strange the hues different lighting can bring out in them.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

SmackoftheGods said:


> They are pretty bright in person. Strange the hues different lighting can bring out in them.


I can believe that. I'll take some better pics when I get them out of QT in a month or so. They were kinda "hoppy" today.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> New Ameerega bassleri chrome!!!


Sorry, forgot to ask, How old are they? Do you intend to keep us posted on a viv build for them? Thanks!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> I can believe that. I'll take some better pics when I get them out of QT in a month or so. They were kinda "hoppy" today.


You would be too if you were trapped in a 2 oz container for 12 or do hours....


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

jbherpin said:


> Sorry, forgot to ask, How old are they? Do you intend to keep us posted on a viv build for them? Thanks!


J-Bear, they are about 5-6 mos old. I don't have any immediate plans for a new build, but I'm gonna start looking for a nice 75 or 90 gal tank to do a nice display tank for them. Something that can go in the living room or bedroom.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Awesome new additions Jon!! Beautiful!!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I just caught one of my male E. anthonyi Santa Isabel transporting tads. Always so cool to see. Sorry about the first pic as it was through the glass.































Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Fantastic pictures Jon!!!

John


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Beautiful pics! Awesome to see the transport Jon!

-Chris


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Awesome photo! Just a few tads taggin' along for the ride!!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I picked up a nice little group of P. aurotaenia "Green" yesterday. They are most likely a group of 2.3, about 18 mos. old. I've heard one male calling all morning. Spectacular frogs and waaaaaaay underrated.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Very nice! Racing stripes and speckled legs! 

-Chris


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Beautiful frogs Jon! Congrats to you! Very good pics as well,  !

JBear


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

Those are awesome Jon! Nice pick up!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

We just got done tearing down three old vivs. 2, 18x18x24 and one 24x24x18, all Exo's
Gone is the nasty old clay background and we're going witha GS and peat background. My fiancé is doing her first ever build so I'll be sure and post pics of our progress and finished work. Stay tuned!!


Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Here's some pics of some recently completed vivs. 2, 18x18x24 exo's and a 24x24x18 exo.
Also a couple of shots of our first few P. bicolors morphing.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

very cool! Love the froglet photos. They are so cute when they first come out of the water!

Any plans for future residents of the newly constructed vivs??


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Brian317 said:


> very cool! Love the froglet photos. They are so cute when they first come out of the water!
> 
> Any plans for future residents of the newly constructed vivs??


Nope not yet. Just gonna let them grow in for awhile and let the microfauna become established. They are seeded with pink springs, orange isos and dwarf white isos. 
I do have frogs on my wish list but it will be awhile before anything goes in those vivs.
The next project is completing the viv for the new group of aurotaenia.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Looking really sweet Jon. I think I would like to get a few of those bicolors from you to add to mine.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

No problem Dustin, shipping usually runs about $50 haha


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> No problem Dustin, shipping usually runs about $50 haha


......I will just come and get them...don't toy with my emotions Jon.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Well I guess I could drive the 16 miles to your house, but you have to promise to show me the trampled begonia

Sent from my HUAWEI-M931 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Got some azureus morphing out now

Sent from my HUAWEI-M931 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## dgyoung (Jul 16, 2011)

small but growing


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Please note the above post are NOT pictures of my room and vivs, someone posted his photos onto my thread.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

haha Jon I guess you should have made the title of the thread "Rusty's Frog Room Pics" or something... apparently the current title confused someone who didn't read the thread


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Please note the above post are NOT pictures of my room and vivs, someone posted his photos onto my thread.


He joined in 2011, but first post was this may... So I think he is still learning the ropes/etiquette 

Lookin good Rusty, Nice collection


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Dendro Dave said:


> He joined in 2011, but first post was this may... So I think he is still learning the ropes/etiquette
> 
> Lookin good Rusty, Nice collection


or he finally has something to sell and wanted to get a few bumps past that 25 mark...


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

carola1155 said:


> or he finally has something to sell and wanted to get a few bumps past that 25 mark...


I think you're right Tom, if you look at his posts in the last 24 hrs, I think he has something to sell.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry I haven't posted anything new for awhile. Ya' know how the summer goes, busy with lots of things. 
The frogs have certainly been busy too. Currently we have over 200 tads in the water and soon we'll be offering some species we haven't offered for sale before including, D. tinctorius Azureus, D. leucomelas, E. anthonyi Santa Isabel, P. bicolor Green Legged, P. aurotaenia Green banded, and D. auratus Nicaragua. 

Absolutely looking forward to getting into September and the arrival of a new line of P. vittatus from CRARC!!!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh I almost forgot. I've gotten some PM's asking me what the number is in my signature line. It's my license number from the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission. EVERYONE that sells or displays reptiles or amphibians in the state of FL is required, by law to obtain a permit from the FFWCC in order to sell or display their animas. 
We're all about doing things legally, ethically, and transparency. Make sure whoever your buying your frogs from in Florida has the appropriate permit.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I thought it was an old prison number.

John


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Well I've got some work ahead of me. I've acquired 9 more tanks/vivs that need to be broken down, sterilized, and rebuilt. It should take me some time to do this and I'm in no hurry really. Adding those to the 3 I just finished a couple of months ago, that will make a total of 12 empty vivs that I'm gonna need to fill with frogs. 30 vivs isn't too many right?  
Oh....then I'm gonna have to get another bakers rack and plastic bins for froglet growout....damn, what a good problem to have!!!


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Dang bubba, that's a lot of expansion! You done any work on that viv for your "mermaid" yet?


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

fieldnstream said:


> Dang bubba, that's a lot of expansion! You done any work on that viv for your "mermaid" yet?


We just got an 18" cube exo. I think we're gonna put that in the bedroom. Now, what frogs are gonna go in there, who knows? Maybe if she's lucky she'll get to pick 'em out.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Well I've got some work ahead of me. I've acquired 9 more tanks/vivs that need to be broken down, sterilized, and rebuilt. It should take me some time to do this and I'm in no hurry really. Adding those to the 3 I just finished a couple of months ago, that will make a total of 12 empty vivs that I'm gonna need to fill with frogs. 30 vivs isn't too many right?
> Oh....then I'm gonna have to get another bakers rack and plastic bins for froglet growout....damn, what a good problem to have!!!


Heard ya! Very nice problem to have indeed! Make sure to show off pics! Looking forward to seeing your collection grow even more!

I'm in the planning stages of moving my whole setup to the garage (frog room/man cave). Hopefully over the next 6-9 months if nothing prevents it. I'll be doing one full wall of top to bottom vivs, I'll be finishing the twin verts, I'll be building a 65 hex, maybe adding a few more to the wall if room allows, TV, couch, recliner, and my DVD collection (1400+). Fingers crossed.

-Chris


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Forget the couch....get a rolling chair!! That way you can roll from one end of the rack to the other. 
I've got to start working on a list of frogs that I want to work with....


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I've really got to get back to taking some new pictures. Especially since we bought a new camera specifically for taking frog pictures. Maybe tomorrow.....


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Very cool Jon! If you ever need a hand with anything you know I'm just a phone call away! I look forward to seeing the collection grow.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Here's a photo of and 18" cube Exo-Terra I just finished rebuilding. The plants are still in shock so they look a little limp at the moment. Its equipped with a Monsoon mister so they should come back quickly. Once the tank is established I think I'm going to put my pair of D. leucomelas in it. I think the mister will help simulate the rainy season better than hand misting and I'll get a bit more breeding from this pair.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Here's a nice photo of Ameerega bassleri Blue-Green Chrome.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Here's a nice photo of Ameerega bassleri Blue-Green Chrome.


Wow maybe that is the camera and/or over exposure but that is the whitest sisa I've seen. 

I do have one that is considerably lighter and more minty looking then my bluer/greener ones though, but it doesn't look that light colored. Great frog, lots of variability, little shy but as they grow and acclimate I'm catching glimpses more and more 

Just admit it Rusty, you're breeding Oyapock/Sisa hybrids!!!! ... We all know it!!!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Dave, I'm not sure if it's the camera or overexposure myself. Seeing that frog with your own eyes it does look different. The "whitish" stripes are not white, they are in fact blue/green. 
It's a relatively new camera and I'm still learning how to use it. The other factor may be the lighting on that viv which looks a little too yellow to me, but I'm having a hard time finding T5 6500K bulbs in a 36" size. I'm sure that would help with the color as well. I'll try and take some better photos of those guys. They don't cooperate much and they are lightning fast.
They do in fact look much more like this.....photo taken 3 months ago when I got them.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Dave, I'm not sure if it's the camera or overexposure myself. Seeing that frog with your own eyes it does look different. The "whitish" stripes are not white, they are in fact blue/green.
> It's a relatively new camera and I'm still learning how to use it. The other factor may be the lighting on that viv which looks a little too yellow to me, but I'm having a hard time finding T5 6500K bulbs in a 36" size. I'm sure that would help with the color as well. I'll try and take some better photos of those guys. They don't cooperate much and they are lightning fast.
> They do in fact look much more like this.....photo taken 3 months ago when I got them.


Ok ya that looks much more like the lighter colored frog I have, only there it overall looks a bit more green then mine maybe...again could be camera/lighting but ya that is closer to something that I wouldn't find to surprising.

And I'll add for anyone who hasn't seen these in real life... Most pics do not do them justice.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Those green and chromes look awasome Jon


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

pdfCrazy said:


> Those green and chromes look awasome Jon


Thanks! It's hard to believe looking at that second photo how much they've grown in a few short months. No calling from them yet but I'm hoping that when it cools down this winter they'll start. I believe just based on body shape it's a 2.3 group.


----------



## sleijd (Apr 13, 2012)

Let's see if this works... I need to get some more pictures of the room as a whole, but as the discussion drifted to bassleri and I had this nice new pic of their, at the moment rather crowded room...


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

sleijd said:


> Let's see if this works... I need to get some more pictures of the room as a whole, but as the discussion drifted to bassleri and I had this nice new pic of their, at the moment rather crowded room...


Oh you got all spotted ones it looks like. I got 1 of 5 that has almost no spots on the back.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> The plants are still in shock so they look a little limp


It's ok Jon. It happens sometimes. No need to explain...


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Here is my new group of _Phyllobates vittatus_ CRARC line from UE. I got a group of 5. I now have two different lines of this frog.


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

Beautiful Jon! I want those chromed. They are stunning


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I got a new frog, I think it's a world record. 


Sent from my HUAWEI-M931 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> I got a new frog, I think it's a world record.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI-M931 using Tapatalk 4


Who did he eat?


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

Let's hope you don't ever have to gather a fecal.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Jon, is that Mermie inside there?!? 

-Chris


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes Chris it is.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Bubba, please don't release the Kraken on that innocent lil froggie!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

fieldnstream said:


> Bubba, please don't release the Kraken on that innocent lil froggie!


Oh that happened long ago my friend.


----------

